# Ariens 2014 Deluxe 28/AX414 Gas cap issue



## Bruce Stowe (Dec 17, 2016)

Just an FYI for anyone with a similar experience. 
Have had an Ariens Deluxe 28 since March '14. Since new, it has bouts where it stutters and quits, will re-start in 5-7 minutes then issue repeats. Periodic issue, does not do this all the time. Consulted the dealer where purchased and an additional Ariens dealer in my area. Same response from both, water in the fuel, you must treat the fuel with a stabilizer/dryer product which I have done. Today, while clearing the D-way for the 3rd time this season, this issue recurred, after using the dealer recommended fuel treatment. I decided to take matters into my one hands and do some more in depth troubleshooting. After restarting the machine 3-4 times and having it quit, I removed the fuel bowl drain screw on the carb. Expected to see fuel draining from the bowl as the tank was full and the shut off valve is open, the float valve should open once the drain plug is removed. Concluded that I should remove the bowl and check out the fuel valve/float mechanism for debris or some explanation for why there was no fuel in the carb. Cleaned all parts and reassembled. Repeated the test again: fuel bowl drain plug removed, fuel shut off valve open, tank still full. No fuel from the bowl drain! I decided for some reason, to loosen the gas cap while I had the drain plug out and presto! fuel immediately started running out of the bowl drain, tightened the cap and flow stopped. Bottom line, the cap has a vent built into the click/stop mechanism and this one doesn't work. I went to the dealer and he looked up the cap on his Ariens Part Smart system and discovered that the original part no. had been super-ceded. Bought the replacement and installed it and the machine starts and runs normally. Truly a frustrating experience, recommendation to anyone with an LCT powered Ariens machine with these symptoms, loosen the gas cap and see what happens.


----------



## JiminRI (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, Bruce. This should save a lot of frustration and time.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

my lct powered snotek developed the same issue this winter. was getting ready to pull the carb but thought id check for venting first.....and bingo. still need to come up with an easy permanent fix.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there a noticeable difference when looking at both caps?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

nwcove said:


> my lct powered snotek developed the same issue this winter. was getting ready to pull the carb but thought id check for venting first.....and bingo. still need to come up with an easy permanent fix.


To fix a gas cap that is not venting properly, take a sewing needle and hold with a pair of locking pliers. Heat the tip with a propane torch until red hot. Use the needle to melt a tiny hole in the cap by pressing on the inside surface of the cap. By starting the hole on the inside surface, you will have the smallest hole possible on the exterior surface.

I did this with a previous blower and it worked perfectly with no problems with water in the fuel. This is a lot cheaper than buying a new cap.

NOTE: Before doing this, dry the cap thoroughly and allow to air dry to avoid any risk of fire.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if i remember correctly you sugested that fix in a thread i started ? im a bit leary of putting a hole...however small, in the top of the cap. im thinking about a small fuel barb and a short piece of line.....kinda like old dirt bikes, but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

Ariens should send a free replacement cap IMO. Did anyone ask them?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

nwcove said:


> if i remember correctly you sugested that fix in a thread i started ? im a bit leary of putting a hole...however small, in the top of the cap. im thinking about a small fuel barb and a short piece of line.....kinda like old dirt bikes, but on a much smaller scale.


All I can say is that I made the TINY hole with the needle as I described, used the blower for 2 winters afterwards with no problem. Worked for me.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up on the gas cap. I've got that motor on my 2013 Platinum, my son has the same Deluxe 28 with that big motor. I refer to his as "the muscle car of snowblowers" because like the original Pontiac GTO it's a midsize machine with no frills but a bigazz powerful motor.

Another little tip with these AX414 engines is to keep an eye open for cracks in the 4" long hose from the primer bulb to the carburetor. Also (especially for those who store the machine outside) is be aware of leaky fuel shutoff valves. Apparently a diet of even the max 10% Ethanol we get here is enough to damage the polymer seals on the valve and dry out the hose to the point of cracking. Mine got to be hard-starting and that's when I found the hose problem. Storing indoors (my walk-in cellar) is why I mention outdoor storage. A weeping shutoff valve may not be detected easily if the wind is carrying it away.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I recall the AX engines having cap vent issues a year or 2 ago.. I thought I remember Ariens was replacing affected caps? Is this still an ongoing issue with new machines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I changed the oil on mine the other day and noticed that there was gasoline on the fuel tank that leaked from the poor LCT gas cap design. I put the strainer back in, not sure if not having it on may have caused the leak. It took me a few minutes to get the gas cap back on tightly. It really is a terrible design and I don't know why it is so poorly engineered on these Gen 3 LCT engines. There really should be a TSB or a recall on them.


----------

